# Waiting and waiting....2020 Mommas to be



## kksy9b

Hi everyone! I have been a part of several waiting threads over the years and have found so much support and understanding in them. I'm just getting active back on bnb after about 2 years off so I'm not sure how active the forum is anymore. But I would love to create a spot for us to connect and get to know one another and help each other through the wait. I've titled this as a WTT for 2020 but really anyone is welcome.

A bit of an introduction. My name is Kaity. I have been on and off active on bnb for the last 6 years or so, starting off in WTT before my first. I have 2 beautiful boys who are 5 and 2. Ever since my youngest was born I wanted another but my DH was firmly set on no. A few days ago he told me we can go for #3! I didn't really think he would ever change his mind but so happy that he did. We are waiting until next summer to start trying for a couple of reasons. First, we both need to lose weight (I lost about half of what I gained my last pregnancy but due to some depression issues last year wound up gaining all of that back). Also, from the beginning I wanted to put an extra year between DS2 and #3. I had a really rough pregnancy last time and thought it would be best to do it again with my youngest just a bit older. There is also a trip next June that I really want to take without being pregnant. It will be my and DH's first trip alone (that's more than one overnight) in, at that point, 7 years. So my tentative TTC date is June of next year but it may wind up being July or August just depending on how we are feeling once we get there.

I am kind of nervous to be honest. I know from experience that the next year will go by so quickly and I'm definitely not ready right now to be pregnant again but also really really excited to add our last little babe (this will DEFINITELY be our last).

In any case, please introduce yourself and let me know a bit more about yourself and your story!

I've done this in other threads and it's fun so I thought we could keep a list going.

:yellow:_* TTC/NTNP* _:yellow:
svaughn8814 (TTC #2)
MKaykes (TTC #2)


:yellow:_* 2019* _:yellow:

*July:*
Thorpedo11 (TTC #3)
*
August:*
Bean85 (TTC #1)

*October:*
Pineberry (TTC #1)

*December:*
TWOTOTANGO (TTC #1)
*
*_* 2020* _:yellow:
*
February:*
GraceER (TTC #2)

*June:*
kksy9b (TTC #3)
*
September:*
Stargazing (TTC #1)


_ *Unknown* _


----------



## Pineberry

You can add me to the list as we will start trying early 2020 (as in right in January) or even earlier than that! Cant believe I am typing these words but just had a conversation with my boyfriend about it earlier today & he seems so ready for it now (unlike a year ago) and agreed we can start trying later this year or beginning next year! I am SOOO thrilled!!

I am 27, turning 28 in November, my bf is 33 and we have been together for close to 3 years! He is my world, my rock, my everything and it is hands down the best relationship I have ever been in. No question in my mind that he will be such a great daddy to our kiddos. Hopefully an engagement is coming in the next 3-4 months!

Next step for us will be to check out if we are both 100% healthy fertility wise. We are going to get his sperm checked some time in the summer, and I will have a thorough check at the end of May.

I have been having babyfever for the past 2 years now and at times it got really hard to bear. Which is why I am all the more thrilled that we finally have a set timeline. I cannot wait to become a mommy & finally start that new exciting chapter of our lives!!


----------



## Stargazing

Hey! may as well add me to the list for september :)

I'm stargazing. I'm 27 and my TCC date is currently september 2020 but who knows.... that's just the goal. I've had chronic baby fever for a longgg 7 years now. I'm pretty sick of waiting to be honest. So i've set a date!

I also made a thread on the first trimester page if you guys want to add to it- I was asking the women what I should add on my list of things to do before TTC. I would like to spend this time WTT being productive and helpful to when I get pregnant. It also makes me feel more in control and closer to my goals. Basically it's to kill time ](*,) what are everyones goals before TTC date?! :D

I'm excited to make some friends on here who understand and are in the same boat :)

xx


----------



## svaughn8814

Hello! :hi: I'm not waiting until 2020 to TTC, we have just decided to start trying this year. I just wanted to chime in and tell you that I completely understand about the age gap from your 2 year old and your next. Last year, I had a 2 year old and knew that I wanted at least another year in between. I also just did not feel ready to try. I think you'll be right where you need to be in 2020! I think I'm really going to enjoy the 4 year age gap (if all goes as planned on our end). Good luck!! I'll be following! :D


----------



## kksy9b

Pineberry- hello! It's nice to meet you! I got you updated on the list! Congrats on making the decision to start trying for your first! It's crazy how much difference a year can make and I'm glad you all are on the same page. Fingers crossed for an engagement coming soon too! Have you all talked about getting married and when you'd like to? It's hard when you have baby fever and your OH isn't ready yet (We waited I think 5.5 years after we got married before getting pregnant with our first.) But trust me that once you're pregnant, and especially once baby is here that wait seems like it went by so fast. How many are you hoping to have in total?

Stargazing- welcome, its great to meet you! i've got you on the list for September! Ugh 7 years is SO long...I'm happy for you that you're in the home stretch! What have been your goals you've been working towards? My main goal was in my DH agreeing to another hehe. But really, the main one is losing weight and getting DS2 potty trained before getting pregnant (will probably start this summer). The biggest thing I can suggest is to lose any weight that you are wanting to, start on folic acid right away if you aren't already and at least 3 months before trying to start taking prenatals. 

svaughn- hello! It's great to see you here! You are more than welcome to join in! let me know what month you're hoping to start trying (or if you already are) and I'll add you to a 2019 list. And yes, I think having a 4 year gap will be amazing. My two are 2 years 9 months apart and while it was fine, there is a_ huge_ difference between a not quite 3 year old and a 4 year old. How many kiddos are you hoping to have? 

Are you ladies hoping for boys or girls? Any names picked out? We have 2 boys so I would love the chance to parent a girl (and DH really wants a girl). But, I wanted 2 boys and got them and think I'm a pretty good "boy mom" so one more boy thrown into the crazy is fine with me too :)


----------



## Pineberry

kksy9b said:


> Pineberry- hello! It's nice to meet you! I got you updated on the list! Congrats on making the decision to start trying for your first! It's crazy how much difference a year can make and I'm glad you all are on the same page. Fingers crossed for an engagement coming soon too! Have you all talked about getting married and when you'd like to? It's hard when you have baby fever and your OH isn't ready yet (We waited I think 5.5 years after we got married before getting pregnant with our first.) But trust me that once you're pregnant, and especially once baby is here that wait seems like it went by so fast. How many are you hoping to have in total?

Thanks for your kind message. You seem so lovely. Its really nice to meet you too & am excited to become an active member on this wonderful board. 

We sure have talked about getting married but decided that we aren´t in a hurry at all; I think we will get engaged this year & probably stay engaged for a while. We are going to save money hardcore now and hopefully in Summer 2021 we will be able to afford a nice wedding :) 

Ideally, to be honest I would love at least 3 kiddos (maybe 4!). I think I would spread them out though, so maybe have like at least 2 year gaps inbetween. The idea of a semi-big family, christmas eves in a full house surrounded by our beautiful kids, just seems to wonderful to me.



kksy9b said:


> Are you ladies hoping for boys or girls?

I have a gut feeling our first will be a girl and my bf is convinced that our first will be a boy! Lets see who will be the one that was right! I dont mind either way though, both the thought of a son as well as a daughter is fantastic. Ideally 2 boys, 2 girls! But that would take a lot of luck :)

Ohhh and exciting update for me- after a talk with my partner today, we decided on *October 2019* to be the first month for us to try!! So unreal to type this. But I guess you could move me upward on the list then :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi Kksy9b!!! Happy to see you over here. ❤️ 

Hope all is well!


----------



## bean85

Hi!!
We are TTC August 2019 but love to see your updates, I have been on and off here since having my little boy 2011! This will be baby no2, took us so long to decide whether to go for second baby mainly financially and lack of childcare. Hoping now we're in a better position & really excited ( also wishing the months away) I'm finishing my second degree September hence reason for waiting :) 
Nice to be back


----------



## svaughn8814

kksy9b said:


> Pineberry- hello! It's nice to meet you! I got you updated on the list! Congrats on making the decision to start trying for your first! It's crazy how much difference a year can make and I'm glad you all are on the same page. Fingers crossed for an engagement coming soon too! Have you all talked about getting married and when you'd like to? It's hard when you have baby fever and your OH isn't ready yet (We waited I think 5.5 years after we got married before getting pregnant with our first.) But trust me that once you're pregnant, and especially once baby is here that wait seems like it went by so fast. How many are you hoping to have in total?
> 
> Stargazing- welcome, its great to meet you! i've got you on the list for September! Ugh 7 years is SO long...I'm happy for you that you're in the home stretch! What have been your goals you've been working towards? My main goal was in my DH agreeing to another hehe. But really, the main one is losing weight and getting DS2 potty trained before getting pregnant (will probably start this summer). The biggest thing I can suggest is to lose any weight that you are wanting to, start on folic acid right away if you aren't already and at least 3 months before trying to start taking prenatals.
> 
> svaughn- hello! It's great to see you here! You are more than welcome to join in! let me know what month you're hoping to start trying (or if you already are) and I'll add you to a 2019 list. And yes, I think having a 4 year gap will be amazing. My two are 2 years 9 months apart and while it was fine, there is a_ huge_ difference between a not quite 3 year old and a 4 year old. How many kiddos are you hoping to have?
> 
> Are you ladies hoping for boys or girls? Any names picked out? We have 2 boys so I would love the chance to parent a girl (and DH really wants a girl). But, I wanted 2 boys and got them and think I'm a pretty good "boy mom" so one more boy thrown into the crazy is fine with me too :)

I am TTC starting this month! I only want 2 at the moment. That could change but I feel pretty set on 2 kiddos. I've got a little girl so I'm hoping for a boy this time around! My husband is such an outdoorsy type and he would love to have a son to tag along with him and do boy stuff. lol I love having girls too. They don't seem to be as physical and destructive as boys but they are VERY emotional!


----------



## kksy9b

Pineberry- Oh a summer wedding will be wonderful. And saving up so that you can do everything that you are hoping for will be worth the wait! And 4 kids would be amazing! Lots of work but worth it to get that bigger family that you are hoping for! Wahoo for an earlier start day!! Only 6 more months to go! What made you all bring your date forward? I've got you updated on the list!

Thorpedo- so good to see you again too!! How have you been? Crazy that we are hopping back on this journey again! Is this going to be your last baby or are you hoping for more?

Bean- welcome back! I've added you to the list and look forward to getting to know you more! Congrats on deciding to go for another one! Does your DS want a little sibling? That will be nice having a bigger gap because he will be able to be a lot more involved.What is your degree work in?

svaughn- oh yea!! congratulations on getting to start now! I'll get you updated on our list as trying now!! As you (and others) get pregnant, I'll add some more sections to this list so we can know where everyone is. Are you tracking your cycles at all or taking a more casual approach?


----------



## svaughn8814

kksy9b said:


> Pineberry- Oh a summer wedding will be wonderful. And saving up so that you can do everything that you are hoping for will be worth the wait! And 4 kids would be amazing! Lots of work but worth it to get that bigger family that you are hoping for! Wahoo for an earlier start day!! Only 6 more months to go! What made you all bring your date forward? I've got you updated on the list!
> 
> Thorpedo- so good to see you again too!! How have you been? Crazy that we are hopping back on this journey again! Is this going to be your last baby or are you hoping for more?
> 
> Bean- welcome back! I've added you to the list and look forward to getting to know you more! Congrats on deciding to go for another one! Does your DS want a little sibling? That will be nice having a bigger gap because he will be able to be a lot more involved.What is your degree work in?
> 
> svaughn- oh yea!! congratulations on getting to start now! I'll get you updated on our list as trying now!! As you (and others) get pregnant, I'll add some more sections to this list so we can know where everyone is. Are you tracking your cycles at all or taking a more casual approach?

I'm still trying to decide...maybe a little of both? lol I want it to happen pretty quick so I will probably do a lot of tracking but also not put too much stress on it.


----------



## bean85

kksy9b said:


> Pineberry- Oh a summer wedding will be wonderful. And saving up so that you can do everything that you are hoping for will be worth the wait! And 4 kids would be amazing! Lots of work but worth it to get that bigger family that you are hoping for! Wahoo for an earlier start day!! Only 6 more months to go! What made you all bring your date forward? I've got you updated on the list!
> 
> Thorpedo- so good to see you again too!! How have you been? Crazy that we are hopping back on this journey again! Is this going to be your last baby or are you hoping for more?
> 
> Bean- welcome back! I've added you to the list and look forward to getting to know you more! Congrats on deciding to go for another one! Does your DS want a little sibling? That will be nice having a bigger gap because he will be able to be a lot more involved.What is your degree work in?
> 
> svaughn- oh yea!! congratulations on getting to start now! I'll get you updated on our list as trying now!! As you (and others) get pregnant, I'll add some more sections to this list so we can know where everyone is. Are you tracking your cycles at all or taking a more casual approach?

Thankyou! It's nice to be back. He does want a sibling only recently though, I think now his friends at school have brothers and sisters he's started to ask. It does worry me such a big change with it only being the 3 of us for so long! 
I am a children's nurse but I'm doing an additional years degree in school nursing to have better hours for childcare :)


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Hi all!! Thankyou for this thread KK I love the idea! WTT can get really lonely!! 

I am having my implant removed in December this year and we will immediately start trying for our first. I'm not sure how it all works but I figure I probably will have to wait for a period so our first official month will probably be Jan 2020, or maybe it's December 2019. Not sure. I'll be 30 in January, and hubby will be 27 in December. May this year we will be married 1 year! We have had a rough year, I moved to America from New Zealand then he lost his job but Thankfully it was very short lived but it encouraged us to pay off all our debts first, so we are on track to be there by Decemebr, kicking Sallie May out lol. Both of us have been in our new jobs a short time, him 3 months and me 2 so we want to wait a few more months before starting to TTC till we are nice and settled in at work. We are planning a baby shower for someone at work and I was walking through Target today looking for a gift to take. Wow the baby fever looking at all the cute clothes is unbearable!! My baby fever is at an all time high!! I'm so excited and I hope time just flies by!! Can't wait!!


----------



## GraceER

Please add me in! My husband has finally agreed to try for a second next year. Hopefully TTC February 2020


----------



## bean85

GraceER said:


> Please add me in! My husband has finally agreed to try for a second next year. Hopefully TTC February 2020

Aw great, welcome. What made him change his mind?


----------



## kksy9b

hi all! i haven't forgotten you, it's just been so busy this week and then both my kids got sick....just quickly popping on and I'll get on after the boys are in bed to catch up properly!


----------



## MKaykes

:hi: I'm in the WTT/NTNP category! If no pregnancy by the end of the year we'll be transferring one of our frozen embryos. 

My son (our only) is 9 months old. He was conceived after 2 years trying naturally, 4 failed IUIs, IVF and 1 failed embryo transfer. I don't anticipate a naturally occurring pregnancy after that but it could happen! My period hasn't returned yet, I'm weaning off the breast pump (freezer stash ready through 12 months, yea!) So I'm patiently waiting, it's been a pleasant year and a half not dealing with the witch! So certainly no formal "trying" until I can start tracking again. 

We're hoping to have #2 by the end of 2020 when DS is 2!


----------



## kksy9b

svaughn- i think that sounds like a great idea! not too stressful but still keeping some idea of when you need to dtd. i temped before getting pregnant with my last but it was only to make sure I was actually ovulating (cycles were messed up and took 6 months of vitex and vit b to get it sorted). low stress is definitely key!

bean- oh that's amazing! not too much longer before you're done with school! what kind of hours will you be able to get once you're done? And it will be a change for sure to go from 3 to 4 but with him being older I'm sure he will be such a big help and able to appreciate more having a little sibling. Are you hoping for a specific gender?

twototango- welcome!!! I've added you on our list! I put you as December of 2019 but can always move if I need to when it gets closer! Wow, that sounds like a rough go this past year but that there have been a lot of blessings to come out of it. Congratulations on making the decision to move to being debt free. Money doesn't buy happiness but having financial security and all that stress gone is life changing. Keep up the great work and you should definitely go out for a celebratory dinner once that final bill is paid off! What do you do for work? Aw, going through the baby section can really make baby fever flair but also gives a great outlet for all that excitement too I think! I'm in that section a lot since I still have one in diapers and last week just took a minute to look through some of the newborn clothes. It's crazy how tiny they are and all of the happiness (and work!) these little guys brings. Though I am proud of myself that I didn't ACTUALLY buy anything....but I was tempted lol.

Grace- welcome and I've added you on and good to see you! I followed along in your journal (I dont remember if I lurked or posted lol) when you were TTC last time. How have you been? How old is your LO now?

Mkaykeys- hello! it's great to meet you! I've got you added to our list! Oh wow, I'm so sorry that you've had to walk through infertility but so happy for you that your little boy is here in your arms. Do you mind me asking if you have a diagnosis for the infertility? If you'd prefer not to talk about it, that's fine too! And while you don't anticipate an unassisted pregnancy, I will still cross my fingers and toes for you that it happens! How many frozen embryos do you have? Definitely one of my top 3 things I like about pregnancy is the witch vacating the premises for awhile lol. With my oldest, it came back at like 6 or 7 months but my youngest was....uh... right around a year? It's terrible but I just don't remember as much with him as my oldest...second child issues. 

AFM, all is going great! AF showed up yesterday so this will be my first cycle actually monitoring and tracking. I haven't had my usual ovulation symptoms for at least 5-6 months. I'm still getting a period but a lot of those months haven't been as (TMI) heavy or clotty as usual. My cycles got really wonky in between my pregnancies and it took just short of a year to get them back in track. I'm thinking this fall of going back to my OB and asking for a monitored cycle to check hormone levels if things aren't back to normal by then. I want to be sure to have plenty of time for any treatments if needed. 

In any case, I hope everyone is having a great week! Any fun plans for this weekend? My DH is hosting a big charity event for Saturday and then Sunday is Mothers Day (which I actually just remembered... i will have to get something out the door tomorrow or Friday for my mom/grandmas!). We are a week into a 2 month run of basically nonstop stuff booked. All fun but stressing a bit making sure everything is lined up and ready to go!


----------



## bean85

kksy9b said:


> svaughn- i think that sounds like a great idea! not too stressful but still keeping some idea of when you need to dtd. i temped before getting pregnant with my last but it was only to make sure I was actually ovulating (cycles were messed up and took 6 months of vitex and vit b to get it sorted). low stress is definitely key!
> 
> bean- oh that's amazing! not too much longer before you're done with school! what kind of hours will you be able to get once you're done? And it will be a change for sure to go from 3 to 4 but with him being older I'm sure he will be such a big help and able to appreciate more having a little sibling. Are you hoping for a specific gender?
> 
> twototango- welcome!!! I've added you on our list! I put you as December of 2019 but can always move if I need to when it gets closer! Wow, that sounds like a rough go this past year but that there have been a lot of blessings to come out of it. Congratulations on making the decision to move to being debt free. Money doesn't buy happiness but having financial security and all that stress gone is life changing. Keep up the great work and you should definitely go out for a celebratory dinner once that final bill is paid off! What do you do for work? Aw, going through the baby section can really make baby fever flair but also gives a great outlet for all that excitement too I think! I'm in that section a lot since I still have one in diapers and last week just took a minute to look through some of the newborn clothes. It's crazy how tiny they are and all of the happiness (and work!) these little guys brings. Though I am proud of myself that I didn't ACTUALLY buy anything....but I was tempted lol.
> 
> Grace- welcome and I've added you on and good to see you! I followed along in your journal (I dont remember if I lurked or posted lol) when you were TTC last time. How have you been? How old is your LO now?
> 
> Mkaykeys- hello! it's great to meet you! I've got you added to our list! Oh wow, I'm so sorry that you've had to walk through infertility but so happy for you that your little boy is here in your arms. Do you mind me asking if you have a diagnosis for the infertility? If you'd prefer not to talk about it, that's fine too! And while you don't anticipate an unassisted pregnancy, I will still cross my fingers and toes for you that it happens! How many frozen embryos do you have? Definitely one of my top 3 things I like about pregnancy is the witch vacating the premises for awhile lol. With my oldest, it came back at like 6 or 7 months but my youngest was....uh... right around a year? It's terrible but I just don't remember as much with him as my oldest...second child issues.
> 
> AFM, all is going great! AF showed up yesterday so this will be my first cycle actually monitoring and tracking. I haven't had my usual ovulation symptoms for at least 5-6 months. I'm still getting a period but a lot of those months haven't been as (TMI) heavy or clotty as usual. My cycles got really wonky in between my pregnancies and it took just short of a year to get them back in track. I'm thinking this fall of going back to my OB and asking for a monitored cycle to check hormone levels if things aren't back to normal by then. I want to be sure to have plenty of time for any treatments if needed.
> 
> In any case, I hope everyone is having a great week! Any fun plans for this weekend? My DH is hosting a big charity event for Saturday and then Sunday is Mothers Day (which I actually just remembered... i will have to get something out the door tomorrow or Friday for my mom/grandmas!). We are a week into a 2 month run of basically nonstop stuff booked. All fun but stressing a bit making sure everything is lined up and ready to go!

I will work Monday- Friday 8:30-4:30 untill I break up for maternity then hopefully I can go back 4 days a week, it is a flexible job so I can leave early to work from home etc. My husband works shifts so thankfully some week days he's off for childcare. I would love a girl so that we'd have one of each but equally I think 2 boys would be lovely, I don't mind but I can tell he would love a daughter. 
It's just waiting these next 3 month it's so hard!


----------



## kksy9b

bean- that sounds like a great schedule and wonderful that its so flexible! Have you started thinking of any names?

How is everyone doing? Any fun plans for this weekend? I'm heading out of town to see my oldest niece graduate from high school :cry: I'm so proud of her but wow...how is she already an adult!?! 

In any case, we found out tonight that my oldest has mono. Thankful there is an explanation for his poor attitude this week but feeling terrible for him that he has to go through it. I know it takes 4-6 weeks to clear and praying he's on the 4 week end of it. I'm sure the my youngest will get it too since there is a 100% chance he has been exposed (literally in the doctor office he grabbed DS1 drink and took a drink sigh). Otherwise all is well here! AF left but my bbt thermometer battery died (not surprising since it hasn't been used in 3 years!) so I still need to get that replaced. Hoping to do so by this weekend so I can try and catch ovulation next week. With the weird cycles lately it will be nice to start getting some data collected to make sure everything looks good!

Hope you have a great rest of your week!


----------



## MKaykes

kksy - sorry your little guy has mono! I've had friends who had it in college, can't imagine such a little one with it. Hopefully he's through the worst of it. 

Hope you had a nice mother's day! 

My infertility I think was related to endometriosis that was discovered through my workups. My hormone levels showed diminished ovarian reserve. I don't recall my actual numbers, but dr said that of someone closer to 50 rather than mid 30s. DH also had lowest normal range for motility so I'm thinking just not enough to make up for aby of my issues. We did ICSI which I think really improved our results, and I responded very well to the protocol they used (the most aggressive) without side effects! We had 4 embryos after the chromosome testing, 3 "normal" and 1 "undetermined." Found out during my pregnancy 2 female and 1 male and then the one we arent aren't sure of. First transfer was a girl then our son. So we have the "undetermined" and a girl left! I said I wanted 4 good embryos, 2 attempts each for 2 babies and got just that!

We're enjoying a weekend on the North Carolina coast for a family wedding. Baby did great on the flight and being off schedule. We're enjoying the sun and heat after a long Minnesota winter!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Congrats on your nieces graduation. Time flies when you're having fun!! Its been a restful Saturday here! Yay. Off tomorrow to Celebrate MIL birthday and then Monday is our 1 year wedding anniversary. Hubby agreed to let me take out the implant in Sept and NTNP till December when we will actively start trying if not pregnant! Would love to get pregnant in November though!!


----------



## MKaykes

Tango congrats on your 1 year anniversary! Exciting that you've got a plan for removing the bc!


----------



## Pineberry

Told a few of my close friends as well as my mom that we are gonna start trying in October. Originally I was planning to keep it a total secret but man, Im just too excited not to share, and I tell my mom everything anyway. They are all sooo thrilled for us! Having these people in your life who are so excited for you, and rooting for you, makes it all the more special!!

We are *possibly* moving our TTC timeline earlier than planned - i.e. maybe August or September. My mom suggested trying sooner than October because getting pregnant in October/September/Nov would mean being super-pregnant during summer which can be really challenging with the heat and all, and it does get super hot here in Southern Europe in summer. My boyfriend is not 100% sure about trying sooner than October but said he would think about it.


----------



## Symphony7

I remember starting the thread for the WTT 2016 group! I cannot believe I’m back in here. I had some issues during pregnancy and early days with my little girl which made me afraid of having another. We were considering being one and done but my daughter’s second birthday party last weekend has changed my mind. My brothers were there and my niece and nephew and it made me so sad to think she would grow up without a sibling. 

Our plan originally was to start trying on December this year but suddenly I just don’t feel like waiting that long. So we will be trying August of this year right after getting back from a trip to Peru in July. 

I am actually really excited now that I’ve decided to go for it. I can’t wait for my little girl to meet her brother or sister and for us to experience all the wonderful things I had planned as a family of four instead of three.


----------



## mom2pne

Can I add my name to the list? I do not know what month exactly, but my husband told me we could try in Fall of 2020. This will be #6. I have 5 boys already and a grandson. He is my avatar pic, but is nearing 3. My boys are 25, 22, 13, 13, and 9. 

My husband out of the blue told me he wants another baby and he has been thinking more and more about it. He would like me to lose weight, get my hormone levels more normal or as normal as they can be with having hypothyroidism and pcos. He also would like to have me finish school before the baby is born. I should graduate in December 2020. 

I am in school for Early Childhood Education. I will be dual licensed to teach regular and special ed from birth to 3rd grade. I have always wanted to be a teacher and didn't think I would be able to even go to college. I am now one semester done as a Senior and have more than enough credits to graduate. I just have so many classes I need to take for my degree that those do not even matter. But it is all good as I will be very qualified to teach. Every semester since starting in the program I have hours in the field. My first semester was 75 hours in a head start classroom with 4 year olds, the second was 50 hoursin a kindergarten classroom and 50 hours in a infant room at a daycare. These next semesters I actually do lead teaching weeks. Last semester was 150 hours in a 4 year old preschool classroom. Next semester I will be doing 300 hours in an early intervention classroom which I will be working with babies to 3 with developmental delays. The semester after that will be 100 hours in a second or third grade classroom and also working alongside a special education teacher. Then will be my final student teaching semester.


----------



## MKaykes

How exciting Symphony and mom2pne to be planning for your family additions! 

As for me, I got my first postpartum period! Right on track from my last pumping session! Fingers crossed they come regularly right away, I was getting tired of always wondering if it would appear as I dropped pumping sessions. As much as I enjoyed not dealing ekrh that for the last 19 months, I'm excited to start tracking again and prepare for baby #2!


----------



## sweetmere

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining. I am 28, dh is 32. We have a 6 year old DD and a 3 year old DS. Our son took effort to conceive for sure and during that time we had two losses, 6 weeks and a 12 week MMC.

I really thought we were done. I have kinda wanted 3, I was not ready for DH to get a vasectomy and have periods off/on of being emotional about not having another. Then this month, we had an oopsie...and I had a chemical pregnancy. This made my baby fever even worse. DH doesn't feel the same way I do, no baby fever really, but hates that he put me through this and says he would be happy if we had a 3rd. He agrees that it was unlikely to happen since we have never had an accident or 1st try pregnancy before. It all seemed like a sign. So, as long as we are okay and nothing crazy has happened by June of next year, we will start TTC #3 then.

I'm taking this time to get healthy, lose some extra pounds, and in March I will start taking supplements for my egg quality. During testing in 2015, we found that I have low egg quality (likely causing my losses), and I also have hypothyroidism and MTHFR. So I am of course nervous but hoping that if I do everything right knowing that, it will go easier this time, even though I'll be 29. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Pineberry

Ahh so many new soon-to-be-TTC ladies, how exciting!! So stoked to be able to share all the experiences with one another! 

Our month to try will be September. 3 months left!! And my app (clue) already tells me when I will ovulate that month & it will be 3rd-5th September so right at the beginning of the month! So thrilleeed!

We both already live quite a healthy lifestyle but now more than ever I make sure to be as healthy as possible, and also make sure HE is as healthy as possible. I am making him healthy shakes with Maca powder and berries and all that good stuff. So hopefully his sperm is as amazing as possible in September!


----------



## Pineberry

Meant to write “our month to start TTC” not our “Month to try” :p


----------



## GraceER

bean85 said:


> Aw great, welcome. What made him change his mind?

you know I’m not 100% sure. He was so adamant it was a no for so long. We had one long emotional argument where I was crying telling him how much this means to me and suddenly two days later he comes back to me and says ok fine one more!


----------



## GraceER

kksy9b said:


> Grace- welcome and I've added you on and good to see you! I followed along in your journal (I dont remember if I lurked or posted lol) when you were TTC last time. How have you been? How old is your LO now?

I do remember!! My little Phoebe is 2.5 now if you can believe it!! Time has really flown by. I don’t know if you remember but Endo was a bit issue for me and particularly struggling with severe pain during TTC so I’m likely to have similar issues again


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Time is flying! We are 89 days away from me getting my implant removed. We are trying to sneak in a trip to Cancun or Iceland before December though. My husband and some friends and family have really eased my mind in regards to daycare with a child, my mom has said she will visit for 6 months here in America and then my MIL will look after our kids after. Daycare is just so expensive and I love my job and want to work so staying at home is not an option, has anyone else thought about these things before having kids or am I just too much of a control freak lol. I have started taking my vitamins more consistently now, I would sometimes forget a day here or there before but been pretty good here lately. A friend of mine is on to her 7th month of TTC and it scares me that we may struggle too but we won't know until we try. Just going to save, take a trip and yeah wait it out.


----------



## MKaykes

Ha ha Tango, I was emailing providers in my neighborhood before we conceived, so you're not alone! That's awesome that you'll have family available to help out. We pay just under $200 a week currently and are switching in July which will be about $100 more! Infant care is hard to find in my area and is SOO expensive! I am increasing from 3 to 5 days a week to pay for it!


----------



## Symphony7

Haha I start before we TTC planning and buying everything. I did before my daughter and now we have decided on number two I’m already starting the nursery and have bought a new (used) double stroller and we don’t start til next month.


----------



## Pineberry

This waiting thing is noooot fun at all 8-[ Even though it is only like 2 full months left until it´s September (the month we agreed to start TTC), it feels like nature is calling more loudly than ever & my ovaries are basically screaming at me to become pregnant ASAP :lol: I legit tear up at the thought of having our own little one. 

Symphony7 - I am exactly like you!. I also like to prepare everything wayyyy before. I´m already checking out nursery styles & have bought little pieces of clothing here and there (nothing too overboard I swear haha just like some adorable onesies). Already checking out baby stores & which ones have the best reviews and such. Even stuff that is WAYYY ahead in the future, like what type of nutrition is best for a toddler aged 2 to 4 :-=:D ya Im crazy!

But for now I´m living as healthily as I can (low carb, high fat/protein diet with tons of delicious vegetables), working out 3-4 times a week, & both of us taking folic acid every day.

I love the fact that he seems more excited for it for each day that passes; little things such as not having to remind him to take his folic acid because he will think of it himself, brainstorming ideas how we are going to tell his parents and family, mentioning baby stuff here and there..... 

So excited.. :yellow:


----------



## TWO2TANGO

It's great to see others waiting to try doing research too. Pineberry, we will start TTC the same month! How exciting! My mum sent us some elevit from Australia because she thinks it's the best pre-natal, hey I won't complain. So we have been taking those and it's got quite a bit of folic acid in it, I am also taking Iron as my levels tend to drop some times so if I keep up with ferrograd I am good, I have dropped my coffee to once a day in the morning, I think I soon will start one day coffee one day decaf till I can completely stop it. Hubby has been going to the gym for years now and I just recently started joining him 3 days a week, we have been trying our best to get 3litres of water in a day, but working on it daily. 

Hubby is so so excited, he keeps asking me to get my implant taken out now and if it happens sooner then it's okay. If he sees families out walking with children he will say he can't wait till we can get buggys to walk our children and go riding on bikes with them, he is not interested in buying the cute baby things but more doing things with the kids, which warms my heart plenty! Lots of people in the neighborhood walking children in those pulling things that looks like a toy box on wheels lol. He has done some research into daycare if we choose to go that direction as they have one at the hospital he works at, which makes it convenient but I think family is a great option too.

I have not purchased any baby things for us and won't be till we conceive, I've been told by too many it's jinxing it so as much as I want to, I will wait. A really good friend of mine is having her baby shower in 2 weeks so I am so excited and have got some baby care and onesies and booties for her little girl. I love the name she is giving her baby, Jemma Rose. Jemma was always a name I loved but she got it first and I wouldn't use it now anymore. I have another girl name though that I love and it's a family name so not saying that one out loud!


----------



## Pineberry

TWO2TANGO said:


> Pineberry, we will start TTC the same month! How exciting!

Ohhh awesome I love it!! I will be following your journey on here for sure. So nice to meet you! I’m beyond excited for the both of us, can’t wait to move to the TTC section of this forum together haha! :dance:



TWO2TANGO said:


> Hubby is so so excited, he keeps asking me to get my implant taken out now and if it happens sooner then it's okay. If he sees families out walking with children he will say he can't wait till we can get buggys to walk our children and go riding on bikes with them, he is not interested in buying the cute baby things but more doing things with the kids, which warms my heart plenty! Lots of people in the neighborhood walking children in those pulling things that looks like a toy box on wheels lol. He has done some research into daycare if we choose to go that direction as they have one at the hospital he works at, which makes it convenient but I think family is a great option too.

Wow, your man is definitely more in dad-mode already than mine is! I’m jelly! Mine for sure isn’t VERY vocal about his "feelings", like he never comments stuff like that (about not being able to wait until we can walk our kids or go on bike rides etc.) when we see families/babies outside. I also can’t picture him doing research on daycares and all, at least not while Im not preggy yet. He even said that he will be much more in "dad mode" and excited once I actually am pregnant (he’s very type A and "pragmatic" so I think it’s hard for him to be really like "into" something that isn’t present/reality yet). But I am definitely noticing his excitement in the little things he does that I mentioned above. He’s just not as *open* about it as yours is :sad1: but thats OK, every guy is different I suppose!



TWO2TANGO said:


> I have not purchased any baby things for us and won't be till we conceive, I've been told by too many it's jinxing it so as much as I want to, I will wait.

Ahh really hope thats not the case! Although, last time I purchased baby items was like a year ago when we didn’t even know when we would be starting TTC yet. So I hope the universe will have mercy with me - Struggling to conceive or having any type of infertility is one of my biggest fears!



TWO2TANGO said:


> A really good friend of mine is having her baby shower in 2 weeks so I am so excited and have got some baby care and onesies and booties for her little girl. I love the name she is giving her baby, Jemma Rose. Jemma was always a name I loved but she got it first and I wouldn't use it now anymore. I have another girl name though that I love and it's a family name so not saying that one out loud!

Jemma sure is a cute name. If our first is a girl we are pretty set on the name Sophia! :) Always loved that name (also happens to be my middle name) and its not THAT common around here where I live (Portugal).


----------



## LO4

Hello! I might as well join here :) I have four kids and my youngest is 7 months. We haven't decided on when to start trying, but the only "protection" we are using is pulling out so I don't know if that classifies as ntnp or if I should be under "unknown start date". I'm really starting to feel ready for another pregnancy soon but haven't gotten my period back yet so not much to plan from yet. I have gotten pregnant using the pull out method once before so we know its not very safe, but I would love a sibling close in age with our youngest since her older siblings are, well, older. I love being pregnant and giving birth and can't wait until I get to do it all again! My friend recently told me she is pregnant with her first child and it would be so much fun to have a baby born in the same year (2020) which I hope is gonna be the birth year of our #5. Trying to get my mind of pregnancy, but I tend to get pretty addicted once I get my mind set on it ;) Would love a bfp before the end of the year, but don't know if hubby is up for it already. So good that there is a place to write about this stuff! I haven't told anyone I want another one and will probably not tell anyone until I'm pregnant and had my first scan. If I get pregnant again. Not taking it for granted!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

August 7th. Dr appt set, my implant is coming out!!


----------



## ask86

I’m a mom of two kids, a 6 year old girl and a 3 year old boy - I went through a divorce when my son was only 3 months and then met Mr Right who is raising my kids as his own but we have been talking about it and decided to have a joint child... I’m REALLY REALLY nervous about this... like 3 kids is A LOT! The financial factor is also intimidating me because while I know there is never “enough for a baby” I also don’t want to struggle or impact the other kids... after much debate and back and forth the plan is to start TTC after our vacation in late January, which will also give me time to think and get healthier (gotta drop some lbs)... I wasn’t this scared with the first two!


----------



## Luxoire

Hi ladies
I am coming off the pill (today or in the next few days) we are not officially TTC until Oct / Nov 2019 but i know anything can happen once i am off the pill - so here is to praying it does not take too long

I am mum to a girl and boy already - this is our third and last...DH says jhahahah


----------



## Rachael1981

I read the title as hoping to have babies in 2020! Hope you don't mind me joining!

My OH had been adamant for years we were not having another, that DD was it. i have always wanted two, so was very disappointed. In February this year DD was really quiet and sad one evening. I eventually got it out of her that she was desperate for a baby brother. When I told OH his reply was that he feels like we should have another :saywhat:

After picking my jaw up off the floor we decided we would start TTC in June this year. Unfortunately my Dad had a massive brain hemorrhage at the end of March and then passed away at the end of May, so June didn't really happen as not in the right mindset. We tried in July but AF arrived yesterday so we're on to cycle 3 (or 2 really, not sure if June counts?!). DD is now 7 so going have quite a gap between them as she will be 8 when baby comes along, assuming it doesn't take a long time to happen


----------



## Lea20

I'm also having to have a baby (our first!) in 2020. I'm 30 & have preconception appointment tomorrow and am slightly freaking out. We thought about TTC by November, but I currently have Mirena. Anyone have any experience with TTC after removal?


----------



## Lea20

Oops, meant hoping to, not having to!


Lea20 said:


> I'm also having to have a baby (our first!) in 2020. I'm 30 & have preconception appointment tomorrow and am slightly freaking out. We thought about TTC by November, but I currently have Mirena. Anyone have any experience with TTC after removal?


----------



## Pineberry

Good luck Lea!! So exciting! Never been on any type of BC other than condoms so dont have any advice about that!

3 more weeks until it is September & we start trying for our first. According to my app O-day is on 5th of September. Getting more and more broooody and like I just cant wait!!!


----------



## beckyv123

Hello I’m new here and will be trying around June 2020 
I’m getting a mortgage with my partner around Sept 2020 so I can get pregnant a few months before that 
My girls are 9 and 7 and I’ve been desperate for another since youngest was about 3 but I was with their dad who didn’t want more then been single for years so I wasn’t able to have anymore. I’ve dated an dated and my current partner was literally the last person I was going to date before staying single and having a baby alone in a clinic! 
I am so broody it consumes my every thought and it’s even harder knowing that it’s now achievable and just within my grasp! 
I was part of another pregnancy forum with both my other pregnancies and it was just wonderful, I miss it so much.
I’m so so excited to come off the pill, try for a baby, POAS 4 million times :test: and have the first scan and first movement and maternity clothes. Gosh I am so excited!!
I adored breastfeeding my youngest and honestly cannot wait to do it again :cloud9:


----------



## kassxox

Hi! You can add me to the list, planning on TTC #2 starting October 2019. I was part of this forum when I had my daughter 5 and a half years ago (how has it been that long?!!) and now that I’m almost 30 I’ve convinced my partner it’s time to have another (this will be the last). My daughter is desperate for a sibling! 

Just getting myself healthy & taking vitamins so I can be in the best possible shape beforehand. This helps with the waiting as well as it gives me something to focus on.


----------



## Pineberry

kassxox said:


> Hi! You can add me to the list, planning on TTC #2 starting October 2019. I was part of this forum when I had my daughter 5 and a half years ago (how has it been that long?!!) and now that I’m almost 30 I’ve convinced my partner it’s time to have another (this will be the last). My daughter is desperate for a sibling!
> 
> Just getting myself healthy & taking vitamins so I can be in the best possible shape beforehand. This helps with the waiting as well as it gives me something to focus on.

Exciting! Best of luck, it’ll be amazing to have you over at the TTC / TWW forum!! :)


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Pineberry!! Good to hear you guys have officially started. Goodluck and baby dust!! 

I pushed my implant removal date back to October 10th, so it's coming out in 35 days!!!! I'm so excited because it's finally starting to feel real. He is so excited. Just gotta get through the next 35 days then we can start TTC!!


----------



## Pineberry

TWO2TANGO said:


> Pineberry!! Good to hear you guys have officially started. Goodluck and baby dust!!


Ahh thank you so much lovely! Currently in the TWW, exciting times!! 



TWO2TANGO said:


> I pushed my implant removal date back to October 10th, so it's coming out in 35 days!!!! I'm so excited because it's finally starting to feel real. He is so excited. Just gotta get through the next 35 days then we can start TTC!!

Ah isn't it just the best when our men are just as excited as we are. Adds to the anticipation a LOT! Looking forward to have you over in the TWW forum, and obsess over symptoms together (if I'm not pregnant yet by October)! Good times ahead for both of us! :happydance:


----------



## TWO2TANGO

My friend brought her baby into work tomorrow. Oh my word I thought I was going to cry. My stomach hurt!!! 27 days till I get to take my implant out. 27 days. I got this.


----------



## Yooper73

Hi, i am 29 and we will start trying for our first in Spring 2020! We have been together for a year as of yesterday. We will start house hunting in the spring and we will be getting married on June 6 2020. Those two things are the only thing stopping us from trying. We have contemplated renting, not living togethet hurts but it makes more sense to wait. We both want it so bad and we are both hurting. We're using the pull out method.


----------



## ImpatientWTT

Hello all! I’m a long time lurker but this is my first ever post on B&B :blush:

I’ve been with my OH for nine years and we have decided we will TTC after our wedding, so Nov/Dec 2020. It will be number 1 for both of us! We will be 26 and 27 when we try, so still young, but I’ve been waiting forever. 

Keen to meet some other ladies enduring the wait but who are just ready to be mums. We both have corporate jobs, half of our friends have no interest in kids/ are still a few years off it, and it seems like in the last 6 months the other half have all been falling pregnant and having babies. Sometimes I think it would be good to wait until our 30s/ when we are even more established in our jobs but we own our little home and I have previously been treated for PCOS and endo so if we are gonna struggle, we want to know sooner rather than later. 

I feel so excited to start that chapter of my life.. this year can’t go fast enough! :headspin: I’ve actually become obsessed with pregnancy and babies. :shock:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hello All! 
Can I be added to the list too please?
WTT #3 Winter 2020 - my husband is in college until Aug 2020, so want to plan a fall baby. I am 32 years old and husband is 33. 
My youngest is almost 6 and my oldest is 7. It has been about 8 years since being on Baby & Bump, so I'm happy to return. I love how this site connects people, I am still friends on Facebook with Mamas who I meet here when TTC our first!


----------



## Camia

I guess I fall into this now. I'm Camia and now officially waiting on #1. I'm not sure when we'll start trying yet but most likely within the first half of next year. We're getting ready to move and both of our jobs are in kind of crazy periods right now so we need to get settled and see how all that goes before we can make much more solid plans. I've pretty much been bouncing randomly between 2 extremes of "oh god I am not prepared to be a mother and have no idea when I will be" and "we got this, let's do it" which is not particularly helpful lol. So I guess we'll see what ends up happening.


----------



## ImpatientWTT

Camia said:


> I guess I fall into this now. I'm Camia and now officially waiting on #1. I'm not sure when we'll start trying yet but most likely within the first half of next year. We're getting ready to move and both of our jobs are in kind of crazy periods right now so we need to get settled and see how all that goes before we can make much more solid plans. I've pretty much been bouncing randomly between 2 extremes of "oh god I am not prepared to be a mother and have no idea when I will be" and "we got this, let's do it" which is not particularly helpful lol. So I guess we'll see what ends up happening.

I just had to reply because that is EXACTLY how I feel!!


----------



## Camia

ImpatientWTT said:


> I just had to reply because that is EXACTLY how I feel!!

I'm glad I'm not alone! I feel like everyone here is so prepared and sure and has been waiting for years, and it's something I've always known I wanted but the idea of the reality being maybe soon is terrifying lol


----------



## LKGlove

Hey ladies!!

I would love to join this fun group! Currently WTT for our #3 in August 2020. Me(30) and my other half(29) have been together for 6 years now and we have 2 beautiful girls that are 5 and 1. We are waiting until after we get married (I know 2 kids and 6 years later it’s about time right?!?)


----------

